# Sports package?



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

What are the differences between a 2000 A6 2.7T 6S vs one with a sports package? All I know is the suspension...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*

Not sure if they had an S-line in 2000. I believe it only came out in 2003. Hopefully someone else can confirm.
I have a 2002 with the sport package and there is no difference between mine and a 2003 S-line as far as I know. I have the same sport seats, suspension and wheels. Just not the s-line badge on the sides... but i got those off eBay








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (Massboykie)*

Well the 6S meant for 6 speed. I'm not too sure about the S-line, but I don't think it came out in 2000 either.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *souper* »_Well the 6S meant for 6 speed. I'm not too sure about the S-line, but I don't think it came out in 2000 either.

Ah my mistake sorry dude, I thought you meant s-line
Then as far as I know the Sport package included the sport seats, and the 17" wheels and obvioulsy the sport suspension which was stiffer and I think about 1" lower. The Sway bars on the sport package is also beefier.
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (Massboykie)*

Ahhh ok, that pretty much answered my question.
I put a downpayment on a 2000 A6 then noticed another A6 with the same year, mileage and price, with the addition of the sports package and premium sound, right around the corner. I plan on checking them both out before I sign anything, but figured i'd prep myself so I know what to look at.
Thanks!


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*

Hey question for you chaps...
I have an 02' 2.7t Quattro....how do you know if it has the sports package?(Dumb question I know) 
I was looking over some of the things Massboy was saying were included and hell, I've got 17'' rims stock and my handling sure is sweet, as is the premium sound system...so do I have the sports package? 
and if not, how much would it cost to upgrade from stock to sport? I'm just kinda interested in upgrading suspension, but I have a while to go before I can even start dreaming of actually doing it....I'm slowly finding out just how expensive parts/upgrades for audis are....nothing like my good old Dodge Neon, cheap and easy, but nowhere as nice!


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (TwinTurboJD)*

I'm not sure, but from what you said it sounds like you already have the SP. I also read there is an 'Interior Package' as well, which includes a 3 spoke leather stearing wheel, premium sound and maybe navi? Not sure...


----------



## ruthlessromeo (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*

I believe you can either have a "winter package" or "sport package." I say this cus one of my friend has a A6 with the sport package and he don't have heated seats, but dont quote me




_Modified by ruthlessromeo at 9:53 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (ruthlessromeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruthlessromeo* »_I believe you can either have a "winter package" or "sport package."

Hey Ruthless
I am not sure either, but I have both cold weather and sport. Mine is an 02, so I am not sure if other years had different packages etc.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ruthlessromeo (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Sports package? (Massboykie)*

wish my a4 had the sport package too.. friends A6 handles soo much better


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (TwinTurboJD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwinTurboJD* »_...how do you know if it has the sports package?

Hey Twin
Well what you could do is check in your trunk, on the side of the spare tire well there is a sticker like this:
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Pics/A...s.gif 
This should also be somewhere in your owners manuals, cannot remember which one. FYI - The 1BE is for the sport suspension.
Those 3 digit codes are all the options that came on your car from the factory. Below is some links to docs that explain and list all the different PR codes.
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/A...l.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (Massboykie)*

Nice! Thanks for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*

Here's the bottomline on sports packages vs. S-line in the C5 A6...
The sports package includes the following modifications from stock:
- 20 mm lower suspension
- 30% stiffer springs
- 40% increased shock damping
- Stiffer rear sway bar
- Sports seats (larger side bolsters)
- Sport wheels (16" six/twin-spoke or 17" BBS RCs depending on year)
The S-line -- only available in 04 -- was a 2.7T with a tiptronic transmission, sports package, 15 extra HP (265 vs. 250), special wheels, and some special badging.
It's was possible to get the sport wheels without the sport package in some years so you need to be careful -- the seats are the dead give-away.
For model years 03 and 04, Audi made the sport suspension (but not the seats/wheels) standard.


_Modified by SouthboroAudiGuy at 7:05 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## souper (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Sports package? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Sports package? (souper)*

Yea, I have winter and sport packages on my '02 2.7T - If you really want a suspension upgrade, go for H-Sport sway bars, they're amazing. If you don't take turns fast now, you'll definitely be taking just about every turn fast with them, and still feel safe.


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Sports package? (JD7979)*

Guy, your audi is siiiiiiick. It's what I want mine to look like! 
minus the whole silver paint of course, but yours is still stylin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

